# Интернет > В помощь вебмастеру >  Рассылки Вконтакте!

## MethodSEO

Осуществляю рассылку вашего текста по стенам групп, в обсуждения групп или в комментарии к фото, либо картинки(формата gif 200x100 пикселей) по стенам групп. Минимальный заказ 1000 сообщений. От меня полный отчет, лог-файл в формате тхт с ссылками, и скрин программы.

*Текст:*
-1000 текстовых сообщений на стены групп = 120руб.
-10000 текстовых сообщений в обсуждения групп = 150руб.
-20000 текстовых сообщений в обсуждения групп = 250руб.
-1000 текстовых сообщений в комменты к фото = 150руб.

*Картинка:*
-1000 сообщений на стены групп = 150руб.

Тест по желанию, 100 сообщений.
Оплата только Webmoney.

Связь ICQ - 976035 либо

----------

